# Que Dios los/les bendiga



## Eneldo

Hola,
 
¿Es preferible usar “les” o “los” cuando uno dice “Que Dios los/les bendiga”?
 
¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Mirlo

Yo uso "Que Dios los bendiga"
Saludos,


----------



## Manuel Herman

Creo que en este caso se aplica el llamado "leismo de cortesía". 

"Que Dios les bendiga [a ustedes]" Más formal
"Que Dios los bendiga" [a vosotros]" Más informal

Para evitar la ambigüedad con la tercera persona:

"Que Dios los bendiga [a ellos]" A un grupo de gente no presente
"Que Dios los bendiga" [a vosotros]" A los presentes


----------



## Fernita

"Que Dios los bendiga."


----------



## Eneldo

Para clarificar, quiero decir  “Que Dios los/les bendiga a ustedes”?
 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Manuel Herman

Creo que los más adecuado, como indiqué más arriba sería "les", para evitar  la ambigüedad.


----------



## westopia

Eneldo said:


> Para clarificar, quiero decir “Que Dios los/les bendiga a ustedes”?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.


 

El _ustedes_ ya sería redundante.  ¨Que Dios los bendiga.¨


----------



## Juliomelecio

El Leísmo es una tendencia, tiene sus partidarios. La RAE establece que es de usu incorrecto. Gramaticalmente es correcto decir "*que Dios los bendiga"*. No es cuestión de formalismos sino de respetar las reglas gramaticales.
Saludos


----------



## Manuel Herman

Este es un caso particular:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leísmo_de_cortesía


----------



## Eneldo

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## belita

El problema no es la cortesía. 
En español de España, se usa siempre "le/s" cuando es complemento directo de persona. En cambio, en sudamérica siempre que sea un complemento directo se utiliza "lo/s", sin importar si es de persona o no. 
Un saludo, 
Isabe


----------



## Lurrezko

La ambigüedad no es la cuestión, en efecto. Por cierto que el leísmo es corriente en algunas zonas de España.


----------



## belita

Sí, hay mucho leísmo, es verdad. Pero en este caso no lo sería puesto que es complemento directo de persona. No es lo mismo que, por ejemplo, decir: "que Dios les bendiga" cuando te refieres a perros o a panes, no sé...


----------



## belita

Ahí sí tendrías que decir "los".


----------



## Lurrezko

belita said:


> Sí, hay mucho leísmo, es verdad. Pero en este caso no lo sería puesto que es complemento directo de persona. No es lo mismo que, por ejemplo, decir: "que Dios les bendiga" cuando te refieres a perros o a panes, no sé...



Este caso es un ejemplo obvio de leísmo de cortesía.

Saludos


----------



## Andoush

Espero no estar equivocada, pero si se está dirigiendo a un grupo de lationamericanos, yo diría "qué Dios *los* bendiga"...


----------



## caniho

Manuel Herman said:


> Creo que en este caso se aplica el llamado "leismo de cortesía".
> 
> "Que Dios les bendiga [a ustedes]" Más formal
> "Que Dios los *os* bendiga" [a vosotros]" Más informal
> 
> Para evitar la ambigüedad con la tercera persona:
> 
> "Que Dios los bendiga [a ellos]" A un grupo de gente no presente
> "Que Dios los *os* bendiga" [a vosotros]" A los presentes



Que Dios *los* bendiga (a ustedes) es exactamente igual de formal que la opción leísta.

Saludos.


----------



## caniho

belita said:


> Sí, hay mucho leísmo, es verdad. Pero en este caso no lo sería puesto que es complemento directo de persona. No es lo mismo que, por ejemplo, decir: "que Dios les bendiga" cuando te refieres a perros o a panes, no sé...



Es leísmo tanto en un caso como en otro.


----------



## ivarias

Manuel Herman said:


> Creo que en este caso se aplica el llamado "leismo de cortesía".
> 
> "Que Dios les bendiga [a ustedes]" Más formal
> "Que Dios los bendiga" [a vosotros]" Más informal
> 
> Para evitar la ambigüedad con la tercera persona:
> 
> "Que Dios los bendiga [a ellos]" A un grupo de gente no presente
> "Que Dios los bendiga" [a vosotros]" A los presentes





Sí, estoy de acuerdo.  El llamado *leísmo* es en este caso más conveniente usarlo para evitar la ambigüedad mencionada por Manuel.  Pero, en realidad, tanto:
*Que Dios les bendiga* como *Que Dios los bendiga* son construcciones gramaticales correctas, dependiendo del uso requerido y/o del contexto.
 
¡Calurosos saludos a todos!
 
Ivarias


----------



## ivarias

Cierto, admito que me equivoqué anteriormente.  Para el pronombre *vosotros* es necesario utilizar* os* en lugar de* les*.  Pido disculpas.  Y si, en verdad que el caso no es de formalidad o no.
 
Ivarias


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión ambas formas son posibles:

Que Dios *los* bendiga (a ustedes) = correcto
Que Dios *les* bendiga (a ustedes) = aceptable (leísmo de cortesía)


----------



## Coincidences

belita said:


> El problema no es la cortesía.
> En español de España, se usa siempre "le/s" cuando es complemento directo de persona. En cambio, en sudamérica siempre que sea un complemento directo se utiliza "lo/s", sin importar si es de persona o no.
> Un saludo,
> Isabe



"Les" nunca ha sido un pronombre de complemento directo, ni de persona ni de nada. 

-Que Dios *los* bendiga ("ustedes" es complemento directo)

-*Les* agradezco su presencia ("ustedes" es complemento indirecto, puesto que el complemento directo es "su presencia")


----------



## Rubns

"Que Dios *les* bendiga" es "correcto", es el "architratado" tema del leísmo aceptado a regañadientes por la RAE.

Es como: _le quiero / lo quiero._

Saludos.


----------



## SevenDays

Andoush said:


> Espero no estar equivocada, pero si se está dirigiendo a un grupo de lationamericanos, yo diría "qué Dios *los* bendiga"...



Me parece que ésta es la mejor solución. Ahora bien, hay dos cosas que me llaman la atención. Puede ser que "les" evita la ambigüedad (para no pensar que se habla de otras personas no presente en el discurso), pero también es cierto que "les" introduce otra ambigüedad, pues el no-leísta podría preguntarse, dada la función de complemento indirecto de "les", _¿que Dios les bendiga....*qué*? ¿el alma? ¿el bus en que vinieron?_ Por otra parte, no sé si la Academia, en todo lo que ha dicho al respecto, usa los términos "correcto" o "incorrecto", pero aquí, en el DPD, la RAE dice que el leísmo es el "uso impropio de le(s) en función de complemento directo." Y me queda esto: que "ajeno", "incorrecto", "inadecuado" son sinónimos de "impropio". Claro está, dejando a un lado todas estas etiquetas, hay zonas leístas y zonas no-leístas. Y como dice Andoush, en Lationamerica, también pienso que lo más natural es "los".


----------



## dexterciyo

Rubns said:


> Es como: le quiero / lo quiero.



Hola, Rubns.

No es exactamente igual a ese tipo de leísmo. Pues realmente ese solo acepta la forma de masculino singular referido a persona.

El que se trata en la frase original "Dios les bendiga" es el *leísmo de cortesía*; una construcción mucho más extendida, incluso en zonas no leístas, que no conlleva restricción en cuanto al género o al número.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rubns

Cierto, cierto, tienes razón, se refiere a ustedes. Pero sí sería el leísmo al que me refiero si se refiriera a "ellos", que Dios les bendiga a ellos ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Rubns said:


> Cierto, cierto, tienes razón, se refiere a ustedes. Pero sí sería el leísmo al que me refiero si se refiriera a "ellos", que Dios les bendiga a ellos ¿no?  Saludos.



Eso sería un leísmo de los no admitidos por la RAE. De momento. Por lo que no sería correcto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rubns

Sí, estaba ahora mismo consultando el DPD:


> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de "le" en lugar de "lo" en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino. Sin embargo, el uso de "les" por "los" cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que se desaconseja en el habla culta.
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=LEÍSMO



Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## william Payne

No soy hispanohablante sino esta pregunta me interse porque me agrada adorar con  la iglesia hispana. El verbo decir require le/les. Que el Senor se le diga a usted. Por esta razon, alguna gente quiere usar le/les con bendecir. Pero, el verbo bendecir no requiere le/les. La biblia Reina Valera utiliza lo/los con bendecir. Pero traducciones modernas utilizan el objeto indirecto con bendecir (le). Creo que se puede utilizar le con bendecir por la misma razón que se puede utilizar le con conocer. Mucho gusto en conocerlo o le. El segundo es mas formal. Ambas formas son correctas. Que el Senor todopoderoso los bendigan!


----------



## Amapolas

william Payne said:


> El verbo decir require le/les. Que el Senor se le diga a usted.


Not that simple. It's not that the verb calls for le/les. What requires either le or lo is the category of direct or indirect object. In your example, "le" is wrong: Que el Señor se *lo* diga a usted. 
However, "Que el Señor *le* diga a usted lo que tiene que hacer."
Then again, both "conocerlo" and "conocerle" are accepted, but it's not a question of formality. There are a lot of threads on _le, lo_, and _leísmo _if you'd like to see previous discussions. An article of interest is in the RAE, to which Rubns linked in the post just preceding yours.
Finally, if I may make a correction to your last sentence, the verb should accord with the subject (Señor) which is in the singular, and not with the object (los) which is in the plural. Therefore: ¡Que el Señor los bendiga!


----------

